# I'm A Newbie, With SO Many Questions



## pdmccool (Dec 8, 2017)

Hi, Folks.  I've ridden Schwinns since I was a little kid, but I never bothered to learn any of the details about their parts, or the differences between models.  Now, I'm wanting to rebuild the 1980 Cruiser that's been in my backyard since I dragged it out of the desert five years ago, and I'm baffled.  Long story short, I'm wanting to replace the stem, headset, crankset, chain, front axle, and rims, but want to make sure I'm getting correct parts.  The rims are heavy gauge chromed steel, with 36 heavy-gauge spokes, and aluminum hubs.  Unfortunately, I think the rims are too badly rusted to be salvaged, but I'd like to keep the same style of hubs.  Any help you can offer for a source, other than ebay, would be appreciated.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Dec 8, 2017)

Hi welcome to the Cabe. Not my area of expertise but pretty sure someone will chime in soon with some help. Post a pic of the bike if you can. Welcome again.


----------



## pdmccool (Dec 8, 2017)

I'll grab some pics in daylight, tomorrow.  I did find a page from a Schwinn catalog that identified my rims as S2's. (Dual knurls, and .120-gauge spokes).  Here's a few of the front rim.


----------



## jimsbeercans (Dec 9, 2017)

I've cleaned up worse looking rims then that with Evaporust. Give that a try first. Then post ads in the wanted section. I'm sure you will get flooded with parts!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Dec 9, 2017)

I bet those wheels would clean up pretty nicely. I wouldn’t replace those.


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 9, 2017)

I agree with the others, they will clean up.  Welcome to the CABE.
Mike


----------



## pdmccool (Dec 9, 2017)

jimsbeercans said:


> I've cleaned up worse looking rims then that with Evaporust. Give that a try first. Then post ads in the wanted section. I'm sure you will get flooded with parts!





Phattiremike said:


> I agree with the others, they will clean up.  Welcome to the CABE.
> Mike



Thanks, Mike.  I feel like I'm catching on pretty fast to what it is I'm needing for this bike, and the CABE has been the best resource I've found.  I have a lot of experience in automotive restoration, and can usually figure things out pretty well, but I was spoiled as a kid because we had five Schwinn stores within 20 miles of our house, so not being able to find the parts I need is frustrating.


----------



## jimsbeercans (Dec 11, 2017)

Usually the chrome is pretty good on components and need a little "love" to bring them back. Post a few pics of the stuff you are working on,  and we will give you an idea if its worth it or not.


----------



## pdmccool (Dec 11, 2017)

One more odd question, what's the best way to reproduce the "arrowhead" pinstripes on the forks?  As soon as I can get the kickstand out of my frame, I'll be taking it in for powder coating, and I'll want to add them back after the new paint is done.


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 11, 2017)

Ebay has what you're looking for.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 11, 2017)

Is your front hub cracked? And your looking for a hub, not just a front axle as mentioned in the first post?


----------



## vincev (Dec 11, 2017)

Welcome to the Cabe...You came to the right place to learn about bikes.There are some pretty smart Schwinners on the Cabe. I ,not being one of them.lol


----------



## pdmccool (Dec 12, 2017)

Phattiremike said:


> Ebay has what you're looking for.



I know, but I HATE dealing with eBay.  I try to avoid it as much as possible.


----------



## pdmccool (Dec 12, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Is your front hub cracked? And your looking for a hub, not just a front axle as mentioned in the first post?
> View attachment 723337



Nope, the hub itself is OK.  I need the axle, bearings and hardware.


----------



## bikemonkey (Dec 14, 2017)

pdmccool said:


> I'll grab some pics in daylight, tomorrow.  I did find a page from a Schwinn catalog that identified my rims as S2's. (Dual knurls, and .120-gauge spokes).  Here's a few of the front rim.View attachment 721687 View attachment 721688 View attachment 721688 View attachment 721689




Might I suggest using citric acid and brass hand brushes to clean all of your chrome? You can dull the shine on chrome if you do not use the correct materials and techniques. I have tried many things mentioned on here and CA is by far the best method. It will not affect paint or decals but do not use it on aluminum.

Citric acid powder form is in the Walmart canning section. Mix in shallow plastic tub with a gallon or so of water. Brass brushes can be bought at any hardware/automotive store.
Use rubber gloves and eye protection. Rinse metal and blow off water rinse with compressed air if possible and lightly oil or polish right after cleaning.

If the rust is very deep, in crevices, etc., use a Dremyl tool with a brass brush and/or a single edge razor blade to pop off the tight rust. If the plating is gone all you can do is take those places to bare metal.

#0000 steel wool and a dab of oil is the next step up but keep in mind that steel wool, razor blades, sharp edges of aluminum foil, etc. (even brass Dremyl brushes) may scratch the chrome if using too much pressure.


----------



## jimsbeercans (Dec 14, 2017)

Good tips...What is your citric acid ratio? I bought a bunch awhile back and never used it.

The wife is b.tching because she can't find the new cat box she bought. Well, I have it soaking parts!! So off to the store today to buy another.


----------



## bikemonkey (Dec 14, 2017)

jimsbeercans said:


> Good tips...What is your citric acid ratio? I bought a bunch awhile back and never used it.
> 
> The wife is b.tching because she can't find the new cat box she bought. Well, I have it soaking parts!! So off to the store today to buy another.



That tub (gallon water +-) plus the full bottle of CA...it is strong but that is what you want. Let it settle after using and you can split off the top layer for reuse. I have reused some batches for a couple of months.


----------



## Kenny Middendorf (Jan 12, 2018)

pdmccool said:


> Hi, Folks.  I've ridden Schwinns since I was a little kid, but I never bothered to learn any of the details about their parts, or the differences between models.  Now, I'm wanting to rebuild the 1980 Cruiser that's been in my backyard since I dragged it out of the desert five years ago, and I'm baffled.  Long story short, I'm wanting to replace the stem, headset, crankset, chain, front axle, and rims, but want to make sure I'm getting correct parts.  The rims are heavy gauge chromed steel, with 36 heavy-gauge spokes, and aluminum hubs.  Unfortunately, I think the rims are too badly rusted to be salvaged, but I'd like to keep the same style of hubs.  Any help you can offer for a source, other than ebay, would be appreciated.



welcome , cool project , you'll be amazed at the knowledge here and the willingness to help . enjoy your bike !


----------



## pdmccool (Jan 15, 2018)

Question for the group:  What's the consensus on replacing wheels on an older bike with new ones?  Debating if it's worth it to spend $90 on a complete, but used, S2 front wheel, or just spend $100 on new wheels for front and rear.  Thoughts?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 15, 2018)

pdmccool said:


> Question for the group:  What's the consensus on replacing wheels on an older bike with new ones?  Debating if it's worth it to spend $90 on a complete, but used, S2 front wheel, or just spend $100 on new wheels for front and rear.  Thoughts?



It depends on your goal. If you want to maintain the integrity and originality of the bike then replace with correct parts which will also maintain its value. If you don't care about originality or its a bike only worth a few hundred or less then do what's economical. V/r Shawn


----------



## Osterr (Jan 17, 2018)

I am also fairly new to the forums here. I have been working on Schwinn bikes ever since I worked at a Schwinn Dealer when I was a kid. I also part out some and sell parts on ebay. I also have a Heavy Duti however it only had one wheel and I sold it. I have S-2 wheels on my custom in the avatar and working on a custom middleweight like the short lived 5 speed Corvette. I also enjoy re-lacing wheels with new spokes and various hubs.


----------



## KingSized HD (Jan 20, 2018)

pdmccool said:


> One more odd question, what's the best way to reproduce the "arrowhead" pinstripes on the forks?  As soon as I can get the kickstand out of my frame, I'll be taking it in for powder coating, and I'll want to add them back after the new paint is done.




Two sources for high quality water transfer decals (and other good stuff) are memorylane classics http://www.memorylane-classics.com/
(See PARTS) and the eBay store for bicyclebones http://stores.ebay.com/Bicycle-Bones-Classic-Bicycles?_trksid=p2047675.l2563

BTW-There's been some discussion by some members about having trouble using water transfer decals on powder coated frames with other members saying it's no problem. You can search for the thread in case it has install tips.


----------



## KingSized HD (Jan 20, 2018)

bikemonkey said:


> Might I suggest using citric acid and brass hand brushes to clean all of your chrome? ....
> #0000 steel wool and a dab of oil is the next step up but keep in mind that steel wool, razor blades, sharp edges of aluminum foil, etc. (even brass Dremyl brushes) may scratch the chrome if using too much pressure.
> 
> View attachment 724253
> ...




I've used bronze wool on rims with good results, you can buy it in grades from coarse to fine. I've found it to be softer than brushes.


----------



## bikemonkey (Jan 20, 2018)

KingSized HD said:


> I've used bronze wool on rims with good results, you can buy it in grades from coarse to fine. I've found it to be softer than brushes.



I have been trying to buy brass wool but cannot find it locally. I was not aware of bronze wool - do you know how they compare - is one "softer" than another on thin chrome, etc.?

Thanks!


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 20, 2018)

Something to keep in mind.
I own '52,'53,'54, and '59 Schwinn Phantoms and not all components are interchangeable.
Just in case you find a good deal on an original part from Schwinn Chicago factory.
Check to make sure it will fit your 1980 cruiser.

Also if ever you should come across an original Schwinn from the
Chicago factory.
It would be a good idea to check in with the members here on what
would be the best road to take as far as maintaining it's value.
Good Luck & Welcome to the C.A.B.E.


----------



## KingSized HD (Jan 21, 2018)

bikemonkey said:


> I have been trying to buy brass wool but cannot find it locally. I was not aware of bronze wool - do you know how they compare - is one "softer" than another on thin chrome, etc.?
> 
> Thanks!




I've never used brass wool before so I can't compare it with the bronze wool. 
I buy Rhodes American bronze wool at an Ace hardware store and it's available online there (Item #s: Fine #18915, Med. #18916, Coarse #18917) and elsewhere. My next buy will be a 5lb reel though, much cheap over time. 

This is a very informative thread in the restoration forum on cleaning rust:
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/old-paint-chrome-repair.32190/#post-174166

Great to hear from people new to the hobby!


----------



## pdmccool (Jan 25, 2018)

KingSized HD said:


> Two sources for high quality water transfer decals (and other good stuff) are memorylane classics http://www.memorylane-classics.com/
> (See PARTS) and the eBay store for bicyclebones http://stores.ebay.com/Bicycle-Bones-Classic-Bicycles?_trksid=p2047675.l2563
> 
> BTW-There's been some discussion by some members about having trouble using water transfer decals on powder coated frames with other members saying it's no problem. You can search for the thread in case it has install tips.



I need to find some for an early-'90s Raleigh mountain bike I'm rebuilding, too, so I'll check them out.  Thanks!


----------



## KingSized HD (Jan 25, 2018)

pdmccool said:


> I need to find some for an early-'90s Raleigh mountain bike I'm rebuilding, too, so I'll check them out.  Thanks!




Sorry, those sources probably won't have Raleigh decals they deal primarily with American brands. Here's a reference page showing Raleigh decals if that helps but they don't SELL decals: http://www.theheadbadge.com/


----------



## Boris (Jan 26, 2018)

For thorough cleaning of rims without dulling them, I always remove the spokes. The expense of bronze wool wasn't to my liking, so I turned to a straight edge blade and aluminum foil. Wire brush used inside rim where dulling really isn't an issue. But first give the citric acid a try. Because I'm cheap, I start with use 1/2 cup per gallon of hot water. If I'm not seeing much action in the way of bubbles, I add more.


----------



## vincev (Jan 26, 2018)

Welcome to the CABE.Those rims will clean up nicely.Glad you came here to get the best info in the bike collecting world.


----------



## bikemonkey (Jan 26, 2018)

Boris said:


> For thorough cleaning of rims without dulling them, I always remove the spokes. The expense of bronze wool wasn't to my liking, so I turned to a straight edge blade and aluminum foil. Wire brush used inside rim where dulling really isn't an issue. But first give the citric acid a try. Because I'm cheap, I start with use 1/2 cup per gallon of hot water. If I'm not seeing much action in the way of bubbles, I add more.



“Nuke the entire site from orbit--it’s the only way to be sure”

Yeah..just unlaced some Weinmann Concaves...so much easier...


----------



## pdmccool (Jan 27, 2018)

bikemonkey said:


> “Nuke the entire site from orbit--it’s the only way to be sure”
> 
> Yeah..just unlaced some Weinmann Concaves...so much easier...



My rims had some damaged spokes, and there was one missing entirely from the rear, so I'm ordering a full set of new spokes, in stainless, so I won't have any more issues.  For now, I robbed the wheels off of a swap meet Huffy Nel Lusso, just so I can have it rolling.  I just finished assembling it last night, and here's the first pic.


----------



## bikemonkey (Jan 27, 2018)

pdmccool said:


> My rims had some damaged spokes, and there was one missing entirely from the rear, so I'm ordering a full set of new spokes, in stainless, so I won't have any more issues.  For now, I robbed the wheels off of a swap meet Huffy Nel Lusso, just so I can have it rolling.  I just finished assembling it last night, and here's the first pic.View attachment 744263



Roll it with the bare necessities...such nice condition Radiant Red!

Who do you get spokes from? I use Dan's Comp - he stocks Sapim and DT and will roll custom lengths...best prices I have found and ships fast.

Happy Trails!


----------



## pdmccool (Jan 27, 2018)

bikemonkey said:


> Roll it with the bare necessities...such nice condition Radiant Red!
> 
> Who do you get spokes from? I use Dan's Comp - he stocks Sapim and DT and will roll custom lengths...best prices I have found and ships fast.
> 
> Happy Trails!



  I finally found the 12-gauge S2 spokes for my ACS hubs through Memory Lane.  As for the color, it's not the standard Schwinn metallic red, mine is powder coated with candy red over a silver flake base, with a clear coat over the red.  With the exception of a missing chain guard, this is how the bike came new from Schwinn in 1980.


----------

